# Outlook 2003 behind Proxy Server



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

How can I configure Outlook 2003 to download my e-mail from behind our proxy server. 

This will be downloading POP mail from a public mail server "yahoo". We are using Squid Proxy server and users are required to authenticate before the outbound connection is established. They are prompted to enter their network password. I don't really want to make and exception because that would weaken the effectiveness of our proxy server, however the mail address is pop.att.yahoo.com is not in the URL global block list


----------

